# Fluval 88g CO2 Modification



## Jsu

Here is how i did it. all parts can be find in home depot and local paintball shop.

First One:

- 24oz Paintball tank ($28)
- on/off adapter (this one is attached to high pressure tube) ($15)
- 1/8 MIP close nipple -> 1/8 FIP to 1/4 FIP -> 1/4 MIP to 3/8 FIP elbow -> 3/8 MIP to 3/8 flare (if you take this to HD they will understand) ($12)
- Fluval regulator head




























Second one: (made this today)

- 20oz tank (switched the tank cap with a on/off cap) ($20ish)
- this way is better 1. safer than the on/off adapter, 2. less chance of a leak, 3. easy control
- on/off cap is an addition of $20
- Bottom bottle adapter - from my old paintball gun (~$20)
- HD parts - 1/8 MIP nipple close ended -> 1/8 FIP x 1/4 MIP -> 1/4 MIP x 3/8 flare MIP ($8) and 2 o rings
- Fluval 88g regulator




























Others who have a paintball tank set-up, please share.

Joey


----------



## iam.mike

Nice setup. Thanks for sharing. Here is my setup. I'm just waiting for my asa on/off valve and then I will be putting it together. Did you you use additional "o" rings between the fluval regulator and flare adapter?

Watts brass fittings from Home Depot
3/8 Flare x 3/8 MIP union A-183
3/8 Coupling FIP A-760
3/8 MIP x 1/8 FIP Bushing A-776
1/8 MIP Nipple close A-715
1/8 FIP Elbow A-700
1/8 MIP x 1-1/2 Nipple A-716

Also, looking to purchase a 20oz paintball tank.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jsu

I didnt use an o ring between the flare and the regulator, just a lot of teflon tape. There are a lot of parts in your set-up. Why is that? this creates a number of weak points for a possible leak.


----------



## artup

Hi,
new to this pressurised co2 stuff.
How much are you using and how long does the set up last?
eg 2bps last for 2mths ish??

also, where do you buy the fluval regulator?


Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Greg_o

Is your check valve backwards?


----------



## Jsu

Greg_o said:


> Is your check valve backwards?


I dont know. its working ok. i wish it comes with arrows so i know which way is in and out.


----------



## Jsu

artup said:


> Hi,
> new to this pressurised co2 stuff.
> How much are you using and how long does the set up last?
> eg 2bps last for 2mths ish??
> 
> also, where do you buy the fluval regulator?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pete


Im running about 1 bps and it last for 3-5 months (never measured the true length). I bought the Fluval 88g CO2 package at pjs square one.


----------



## artup

another dumb question, how do you know when your co2 is running low with just 1 gauge? My understanding is you need 2 gauge, one for pressure inside the paintball tank and one for pressure coming out into the aquarium? i might be wrong.. 

I know you can always see if theres no bubble coming out means ur paintball tank is empty. just wondering if you can get a heads up when to refill.


----------



## randy

My turn for dumb question ... by using a painball tank, you really just save the difference between a, say, 5lb tank over the painball tank. Correct? Because you still need everything else pretty much (plus you need whatever connector to connect the painball tank to the other parts). 

You can see that I know nothing about CO2 system as I can't even identify the parts with proper terms.


----------



## artup

hi randy u will need 
1) co2 tank (paintball or co2 ylinder)
2) adapter (this is to connect the screw or thread from the tank to the regulator)
3) regulator (to monitor co2 pressure and adjust how much gas being released.. the expensive stuff lol)
4) check valve, bubble counter, airline and other misc stuff to go to ur fish tank..

JSU adaptor is designed for paintball tank. Im not sure if co2 cylinder has the same thread.

I hope im not misleading any1.. im new to this as well. correct me if im wrong.


----------



## randy

artup said:


> hi randy u will need
> 1) co2 tank (paintball or co2 ylinder)
> 2) adapter (this is to connect the screw or thread from the tank to the regulator)
> 3) regulator (to monitor co2 pressure and adjust how much gas being released.. the expensive stuff lol)
> 4) check valve, bubble counter, airline and other misc stuff to go to ur fish tank..
> 
> JSU adaptor is designed for paintball tank. Im not sure if co2 cylinder has the same thread.
> 
> I hope im not misleading any1.. im new to this as well. correct me if im wrong.


Artup, that's my understanding too so I asked if by using the painball tank the saving is only at the cost of the tank. I believe most regulator fits the regular CO2 tank so you don't need the adaptor.

Or, if by using painball tank with the listed parts one can use the Fluval regulator instead of a regular CO2 regulator which is much more expensive?

PS: I don't mind spending more to get a full regular setup, but I only need CO2 for some experiment and may not need it after a few months, so I was thinking to get the Fluval 88. And if I do need CO2 in the future, maybe I can go with what's described in this thread. Also, can I just pay someone to make it for me if I only have the Fluval regulator (name a price for me to consider)


----------



## artup

oh and another question lol
whats the purpose of "Bottom bottle adapter"? 
Can i go without, or is that a neccessary part for the connection?


----------



## default

randy said:


> Artup, that's my understanding too so I asked if by using the painball tank the saving is only at the cost of the tank. I believe most regulator fits the regular CO2 tank so you don't need the adaptor.
> 
> Or, if by using painball tank with the listed parts one can use the Fluval regulator instead of a regular CO2 regulator which is much more expensive?
> 
> PS: I don't mind spending more to get a full regular setup, but I only need CO2 for some experiment and may not need it after a few months, so I was thinking to get the Fluval 88. And if I do need CO2 in the future, maybe I can go with what's described in this thread. Also, can I just pay someone to make it for me if I only have the Fluval regulator (name a price for me to consider)


i was considering a paintball setup too, but mostly what i found was that the initial start up price would be lower, and recharge is cheaper as well. however if space and initial cost isnt a issue, i would go with a regular regulator and perhaps a 5 pounder.
the fluval 88g is already almost $80-$100? i got a regulator on ebay for $90ish (aquatek) and a 5 pounder would cost around $100-$120, but with a setup like that you wouldnt need to worry to much about a DIY unit if you're not the most handy person and a refill is roughly $20? on a 5lb over a few bucks on a paintball tank so in the long run it wouldnt be too bad.
however great setup of the paintball tanks though! reading this thread made me just want to try it.


----------



## artup

Yea i had that idea as well.. long run its better to use regular co2 tanks set up.. but i found a rediculous deal.. I just got the fluval 88g for $40, thats why im hoping to do this set up.. also big tanks worries me


----------



## default

artup said:


> Yea i had that idea as well.. long run its better to use regular co2 tanks set up.. but i found a rediculous deal.. I just got the fluval 88g for $40, thats why im hoping to do this set up.. also big tanks worries me


just more frequent charges!  but very nice work for what you had on hand. good stuff!


----------



## coldmantis

This was my cost for a paintball setup

paintball co2 regulator and 9oz tank - 20 bucks
needle valve from ebay - 12-14 bucks
bubble counter from ebay - 11-13 bucks
no need for check valve because bubble counter already has a built in one
co2 proof tubing from home depot - 3-5 bucks?
solenoid from ebay - 8-10 bucks
co2 fill - 5 bucks

so lets say all together less then $60 bucks

I have 4 of these setups 3 with one needle valve and solenoid, 1 with 2 needle valve and no solenoid.

fluval spec
1 bubble per 2 seconds - last about 1 - 1.5 years! (20oz)
3bps on a 40g - 2-2.5 months (24oz)
1 bps on a 5 gallon - havent measure maybe 6+ months?
1 bps per needle valve on a 20g and a 7.5 gallon - about 3-4 months


----------



## Jsu

artup said:


> another dumb question, how do you know when your co2 is running low with just 1 gauge? My understanding is you need 2 gauge, one for pressure inside the paintball tank and one for pressure coming out into the aquarium? i might be wrong..
> 
> I know you can always see if theres no bubble coming out means ur paintball tank is empty. just wondering if you can get a heads up when to refill.


That gauge tells me the pressure from the co2 tank to the regulator. once it drops down to 100-200 psi then i know i have to fill it up with in a week or 2.


----------



## Jsu

artup said:


> oh and another question lol
> whats the purpose of "Bottom bottle adapter"?
> Can i go without, or is that a neccessary part for the connection?


The bottom knob/valve is an on/off valve for the paintball tank. it serve the same purpose as the adapter in picture 2, except its apart of the tank. Unlike the adapter which you have to screw onto the tank. This way i have more control of the co2 flow from the tank to the regulator and less problematic compared to the adaptor such as leaks.

I have posted pictures for 2 different modifications. can you do it without the build in valve.

the reason for the modification is to save money instead of buying expensive one time CO2 cartilages.

Coldmantis' paintball set up is the true DIY paintball Set up. If you dont have a fluval regulator THEN use his method.

I highly recommend the build in on/off valve than the screw on adaptor.


----------



## artup

oohhh.. ic.. thanks..


----------

